# Best Vanilla



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Having finally discovered there are better spices in the world than I usually find at the local grocer, I have started slowly finding and collecting items to improve my usual bland cooking. Today I am focusing on Vanilla. Via the internet it seems that Mexico and Madagascar beans are generally viewed as the best for cooking but it seems the opinion is slanted toward the variety the web site is selling.
Does anyone have a definitive best source for beans and also for prepared vanilla extract? My taste buds thank you for your input.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

You can't go wrong with Nielsen-Massey. It's a standard bearer among better vanilla products. They have beans, powder, and extract in Madagascar, Mexican and (I believe Tahitian vanilla, as well as an organic Madagascar vanilla.


----------

